# Massaal vs. schaars



## ThomasK

Ik zat na te denken over manieren om de begrippen (1) "massaal" en (2) "in beperkte mate" met zegswijzen weer te geven. Ik kom niet al te ver...

Bv.: de toeristen daagden in beperkte mate op/ De toeristen verschenen en masse (met V: _stroomden massaal toe_).

Ik kom bij:
(1) *Bij de vleet* (maar hier niet passend, lijkt me), *in drommen*, ...
(2) *Mondjesmaat, in verspreide slagorde*, ...

Heb ik te weinig fantasie of ... ? Ik zie wel omschrijvingen (_Schaarse toeristen doken op_, ...), maar dat is nu niet wat ik zoek. Ik zocht verder ook wel wat op internet, maar vind niet echt een website die mij kan helpen. Synoniemen.net bijvoorbeeld blijkt hier niet nuttig.


----------



## eno2

Liefde doet veel, geld doet alles. 
Als je voor massaal zoekt op "alles", krijg je wel een en ander. 

Al je eieren in dezelfde mand leggen (lijkt me wel massaal)


----------



## ThomasK

Inzake "alles" geeft synoniemen.net :

de hele mikmak, de hele reut, de hele rotzooi, de hele santenkraam, geheel, totaliteit

Maar dat krijg ik niet in mijn zin. Het moet met name om bijwoorden of bijwoordelijke uitdrukkingen gaan... Ik had het misschien duidelljker moeten aangeven...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_in groten getale, in overweldigende aantallen, de een na de ander, in een niet-aflatende stroom, als vliegen rond de stroop
druppelsgewijs, beetje bij beetje, in geringe mate, niet ... op een enkeling na_


----------



## ThomasK

Hans Molenslag said:


> _in groten getale,  de een na de ander, in een niet-aflatende stroom, als vliegen rond de stroop
> druppelsgewijs, beetje bij beetje, in geringe mate, niet ... op een enkeling na_


Prima, zeg. Ik had die moeten kunnen vinden, zou ik zeggen, maar het lukte gewoon niet. Hartelijk dank!


----------



## eno2

Massaal: 
Volgens mij worden voor massaal dikwijls bepaalde natuurverschijnselen figuurlijk gebruikt, zoals lawine, golf, overstroming,  dijkbreuk  en dergelijke . Tsunami ook natuurlijk.

zegswijze: 
Zijn hele gewicht in de weegschaal gooien.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zijn minstens voorbeelden van massaliteit, zeer zeker. INteressante opmerking.


----------

